# Where'd the political discussion forum go?



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 14, 2020)

Let me guess: it was too difficult to moderate it consistently and effectively so it was removed until further notice.


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 14, 2020)

It won't be missed.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> It won't be missed.


I always liked watching it, from several layers of bulletproof and heatproof glass in a hazmat suit


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2020)

I was waiting for someone to ask this.

It's banished to the depths of hell where it belongs. And no, I don't want it to come back.

A dumpster fire every day is not on the list of things I want in this fandom. All of those 'debates' and 'discussions' either got derailed in minutes, were enticing people to come in and see who could shout the loudest or were based on nothing but sheer misinformation.

If you want political discussions, there's hundreds of platforms out there. Take Twitter or FurryLifeOnline (shudders). But for right now, I don't want this to make a return.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Let me guess: it was too difficult to moderate it consistently and effectively so it was removed until further notice.


Not until further notice. Just removed.


----------



## Rayd (Oct 14, 2020)

hell yeah


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 14, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I was waiting for someone to ask this.
> 
> It's banished to the depths of hell where it belongs. And no, I don't want it to come back.
> 
> ...



I don't know why you had a problem with it. You had the power to simply not click the link that led to that particular forum. 

What is up with modern society's tendency to take personal issue with things that it can _easily_ avoid engaging with? It's really quite baffling.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2020)

My chief concern with the ripped-bandaid removal of the Politics subforum is one I think most people familiar with the concept of "containment boards" have right about now: What happens next?

Because one look at some of the threads in Community and General (as well as people's constant insistence to bring up FLO)... well...


Attaman said:


> As while we _could _always move general News / Events back to... well, General, doing so kind of relies on a presumption that we won't immediately return to the days of '17 / '18 wherein users took such as an excuse to make threads discussing [EXAMPLE OMITTED FROM QUOTE]


It seems to suggest that what happens next is what usually happens when "containment boards" go bye-bye.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2020)

Attaman said:


> It seems to suggest that what happens next is what usually happens when "containment boards" go bye-bye.


It wasn't a containment board. It was something of an experiment that didn't go as well as we had hopped, but at the same time, ended up going exactly how we imagined it would. It ended up propagating a lot of misinformation and conspiracy theories, and I made the call to cut it because it was generating more problems than it was worth.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I don't know why you had a problem with it. You had the power to simply not click the link that led to that particular forum.
> 
> What is up with modern society's tendency to take personal issue with things that it can _easily_ avoid engaging with? It's really quite baffling.


All the section did is stir up trouble. Do you really like arguing with someone who won't bother to read what you just said that much?



Attaman said:


> My chief concern with the ripped-bandaid removal of the Politics subforum is one I think most people familiar with the concept of "containment boards" have right about now: What happens next?
> 
> Because one look at some of the threads in Community and General (as well as people's constant insistence to bring up FLO)... well...
> 
> It seems to suggest that what happens next is what usually happens when "containment boards" go bye-bye.


We bring up FLO cos it's one big steaming pile of faecal matter. It's a hellhole. It's not even sure if it's Christmas day or Boxing day. You just TRY and go on there. You'll have your intestines ripped out and eaten in 3 seconds flat for having your own opinion on ANYTHING.

All people did was abuse the politics section anyway, complain at the mod staff for being late to the party and use it as a battleground for settling personal disputes.

In other words, it was abused by it's own userbase. We had dumpster fires every day, pretty much. Perhaps the community can't be trusted to have a section like that in the first place.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> We bring up FLO cos it's one big steaming pile of faecal matter. It's a hellhole.


*tips his admin hat* I'd be mighty appreciative if you could keep civil towards other sites. We're all apart of the same fandom, and while we have our differences, let's try to be polite.


----------



## Rayd (Oct 14, 2020)

as someone who was one of the first people to make an account on FLO, im here to tell you that the community very quickly turned into an echo chamber that was quick to demonize, silence and banish anybody that even remotely disagreed with them about the most trivial of topics. the entire website became for those only interested in witch hunting their own community until they had their own utopia of people that all thought the same way they did.

i'm not saying the politics sub-forum here would ever become nearly that bad, but personally, maybe it's best to keep that sort of discussion private, or at least to communities specifically designed for political discussion.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> *tips his admin hat* I'd be mighty appreciative if you could keep civil towards other sites. We're all apart of the same fandom, and while we have our differences, let's try to be polite.


So long as FAF doesn't make the same mistake as FLO did, I'll be happy. Allowing political discussion to spill into driving out half your userbase is a good way to brand yourself as a hellhole. Sorry, but that's just how people are seeing it, with what happened in FAF's absence.

Now, that isn't the fault of anybody here, but when it's mentioned, I find the best course of action is to be brutally honest about my experiences and that of others on that site. If I didn't do that, I'd be lying through my teeth, at best.

I will be polite from now onwards about it. That's fair enough, at the end of the day.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> It wasn't a containment board. It was something of an experiment that didn't go as well as we had hopped, but at the same time, ended up going exactly how we imagined it would. It ended up propagating a lot of misinformation and conspiracy theories, and I made the call to cut it because it was generating more problems than it was worth.


Quite fair and understandable. I'm... familiar, with the News & Politics effect: Another Xenforo forum I use to be a part of had much the same issue. Less of the misinformation and conspiracy theories, but tripling down on the "generating more problems than it was worth".

This said, well, again: It did _not_ take long for people to take that as carte blanche to drop their Hot Takes elsewhere on the site.



KD142000 said:


> All people did was abuse the politics section anyway, complain at the mod staff for being late to the party and use it as a battleground for settling personal disputes.


 Congratulations: You have successfully described every online social media / webforum with a population greater than 100 users!

Also, as somebody who is... shall we say, _*privy *_to a few users and their posts on FLO, I would strongly recommend FAFers in general to not throw stones in glass houses. Both because the site Admin said to knock it off, and because I seem to recall some of the people whinging about FLO singing an entirely different tune when they were whinging on FLO about FAF and its community. Or, heck, whinging on FAF about FAF and its community.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> So long as FAF doesn't make the same mistake as FLO did, I'll be happy. Allowing political discussion to spill into driving out half your userbase is a good way to brand yourself as a hellhole. Sorry, but that's just how people are seeing it, with what happened in FAF's absence.


I'm all for civil discussion. FA/FAF are about promoting healthy community, not divisive issues (part of the reason we axed the political forum). We want to grow our community and have people feel like they're contributing to something positive. Yeah, we'll have disagreements from time to time about how we go about that process, but all we ask is that people be polite in their differences.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 14, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> I'm all for civil discussion. FA/FAF are about promoting healthy community, not divisive issues (part of the reason we axed the political forum). We want to grow our community and have people feel like they're contributing to something positive. Yeah, we'll have disagreements from time to time about how we go about that process, but all we ask is that people be polite in their differences.


If you want to help the forum be positive then deal with the "Why furries are terrible" thread plz thx


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> If you want to help the forum be positive then deal with the "Why furries are terrible" thread plz thx


On it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 14, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> On it.


Thank you fine sir.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm actually pretty happy that the political discussion board was done away with. I barely, if ever, participated in it. The fact that it's been done away with doesn't mean it's the end of the world. If one would like to discuss politics, they can always get a Tweeter™ account or stick to other sites. One in particular has already been mentioned.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 14, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Congratulations: You have successfully described every online social media / webforum with a population greater than 100 users!
> 
> Also, as somebody who is... shall we say, _*privy *_to a few users and their posts on FLO, I would strongly recommend FAFers in general to not throw stones in glass houses. Both because the site Admin said to knock it off, and because I seem to recall some of the people whinging about FLO singing an entirely different tune when they were whinging on FLO about FAF and its community. Or, heck, whinging on FAF about FAF and its community.



Difference being of course that hot button topics tend to breed more toxicity then others. Of course people always argue about something, no matter how petty. But some topics are much like lightning rods that eventually burn down the whole house.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 14, 2020)

Now we can have the real important discussions instead of the toxic waste that is politics we can focus on... is cheese cake a cake or a flan?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 14, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Now we can have the real important discussions instead of the toxic waste that is politics we can focus on... is cheese cake a cake or a flan?


What's a flan?


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 14, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> What's a flan?











						Crème caramel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 14, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I was waiting for someone to ask this.
> 
> It's banished to the depths of hell where it belongs.




Rats! Beat me to it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 14, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Crème caramel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 14, 2020)

Yay! The scary ogre section is gone!


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 14, 2020)

ngl, i'll almost miss getting my imaginary popcorn and watching the fires burn. but at the same time, it's for the best. what was a board like that doing on a furry site anyway? we're supposed to have fun here, not tear people apart.



LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Now we can have the real important discussions instead of the toxic waste that is politics we can focus on... is cheese cake a cake or a flan?


isn't cheesecake a tart?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 14, 2020)

The fact that there are FAF users in this thread deriding FLO as an echo chamber is the absolute height of irony.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 14, 2020)

ASTA said:


> The fact that there are FAF users in this thread deriding FLO as an echo chamber is the absolute height of irony.


You should be called the trash man because all you do is throw trash.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 14, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> You should be called the trash man because all you do is throw trash.



Man, miss me with this nonsense. Your standard modus operandi on FAF is to basically hurl insults at anyone who says something that even _remotely _offends your personal sensibilities. Say even one remotely critical thing about some social group or subculture that you belong to (or otherwise virtue signal for) and here you come to save the day with a litany of lukewarm roasts and other inflammatory remarks. When someone checks you about your behavior, your first instinct is to immediately go crying to the nearest moderation element and call for the immediate closure of whatever thread hurt your feelings or the banning of whomever who had the unmediated gall to cross you. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a sizable number of user-submitted reports were easily sourced back to your account.

You're the perfect embodiment of the average FAF user lmao: bitchy, impotent in real life yet amazingly ballsy online, and a proper cunt bag to the core.






I mean look at this shit. How on _earth _do you of all people have the right to tell anyone on FAF that they post garbage LOL.

Even worse, we were gone for THREE MONTHS and you still found the need to shit on me for no reason at all whatsoever. 

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

Whew, that one's almost as spicy as those hot wings I ate at the convention.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 14, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Man, miss me with this nonsense. Your standard modus operandi on FAF is to basically hurl insults at anyone who says something that even _remotely _offends your personal sensibilities. Say even one remotely critical thing about some social group or subculture that you belong to (or otherwise virtue signal for) and here you come to save the day with a litany of lukewarm roasts and other inflammatory remarks. When someone checks you about your behavior, your first instinct is to immediately go crying to the nearest moderation element and call for the immediate closure of whatever thread hurt your feelings or the banning of whomever who had the unmediated gall to cross you. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a sizable number of user-submitted reports were easily sourced back to your account.
> 
> You're the perfect embodiment of the average FAF user lmao: bitchy, impotent in real life yet amazingly ballsy online, and a proper cunt bag to the core.
> 
> ...



Way to make her point by continuing to be the Trash Man
And throwing around a bunch of nothing burger wrappers because there was no substance to be gained from your post.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 14, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Man, miss me with this nonsense. Your standard modus operandi on FAF is to basically hurl insults at anyone who says something that even _remotely _offends your personal sensibilities. Say even one remotely critical thing about some social group or subculture that you belong to (or otherwise virtue signal for) and here you come to save the day with a litany of lukewarm roasts and other inflammatory remarks. When someone checks you about your behavior, your first instinct is to immediately go crying to the nearest moderation element and call for the immediate closure of whatever thread hurt your feelings or the banning of whomever who had the unmediated gall to cross you. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a sizable number of user-submitted reports were easily sourced back to your account.
> 
> You're the perfect embodiment of the average FAF user lmao: bitchy, impotent in real life yet amazingly ballsy online, and a proper cunt bag to the core.
> 
> ...


Don't know what that screenshot proves. And you're the one who called out all of FaF. You're the one who started whining.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

Y'all got recommendations on popcorn seasoning?
I like white cheddar myself but what does everyone else like?


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

I thought my terrible furries thread was going quite well!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 15, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Way to make her point by continuing to be the Trash Man
> And throwing around a bunch of nothing burger wrappers because there was no substance to be gained from your post.



It's like you conveniently skipped over the demonstrated fact that Ovi has a storied legacy of being one of the most antagonistic users on this forum in an effort to outwardly express solidarity with someone who unsurprisingly belongs to the same social grouping that you belong to. That or you're just blind, dumb, or you possess some prefabricated beef with me that you decided to illustrate with this particular comment.

Seriously, stop defending the shitty behavior of your friends. It's not a good look.



Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Don't know what that screenshot proves. And you're the one who called out all of FaF. You're the one who started whining.



I didn't call out all of FAF. I merely mentioned that FAF user's castigating FLO as an echo chamber is hypocritical. With how FAF typically functions socially, my assertion has merit. Everyone and anyone who has spent any length of time on FAF knows all too well that this joint generally swings one particular way culturally and smacks one distinct way (for the most part) politically. 

The screenshot shows that you generally exercise a vitriolic mode of posting and you've been running this same tired ass game since practically forever at this point. I could go back ten pages worth of your posted material and uncover at least four, five, and perhaps even six instances of you being an absolute dickwad for no real legitimate reason whatsoever.

Frankly, you come off as a bitter, petty, and quite loathsome person as a whole. Do you suffer from sort of personality disorder or something? Your writing style points towards this being the case. I'm betting it's autism, because I've got a guy in this one Discord server that I'm in who is basically a more sophisticated and likable version of you who admitted one day that he's on the spectrum.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Man, miss me with this nonsense. Your standard modus operandi on FAF is to basically hurl insults at anyone who says something that even _remotely _offends your personal sensibilities. Say even one remotely critical thing about some social group or subculture that you belong to (or otherwise virtue signal for) and here you come to save the day with a litany of lukewarm roasts and other inflammatory remarks. When someone checks you about your behavior, your first instinct is to immediately go crying to the nearest moderation element and call for the immediate closure of whatever thread hurt your feelings or the banning of whomever who had the unmediated gall to cross you. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a sizable number of user-submitted reports were easily sourced back to your account.
> 
> You're the perfect embodiment of the average FAF user lmao: bitchy, impotent in real life yet amazingly ballsy online, and a proper cunt bag to the core.
> 
> ...



Ovi is well known in many circles are the chief FAF troll.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 15, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> I thought my terrible furries thread was going quite well!


Transphobia never goes well~


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 15, 2020)

ASTA said:


> It's like you conveniently skipped over the demonstrated fact that Ovi has a storied legacy of being one of the most antagonistic users on this forum in an effort to outwardly express solidarity with someone who unsurprisingly belongs to the same social grouping that you belong to. That or you're just blind, dumb, or you possess some prefabricated beef with me that you decided to illustrate with this particular comment.
> 
> Seriously, stop defending the shitty behavior of your friends. It's not a good look.


You provided a screenshot as evidence that proved nothing you made accusations without receipts. This is the internet screenshots or it didn’t happen. Because right now you’re throwing trash around the ring like a trash man.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 15, 2020)

ASTA said:


> It's like you conveniently skipped over the demonstrated fact that Ovi has a storied legacy of being one of the most antagonistic users on this forum in an effort to outwardly express solidarity with someone who unsurprisingly belongs to the same social grouping that you belong to. That or you're just blind, dumb, or you possess some prefabricated beef with me that you decided to illustrate with this particular comment.
> 
> Seriously, stop defending the shitty behavior of your friends. It's not a good look.
> 
> ...


I have no clue how to respond to this. Wow.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I have no clue how to respond to this. Wow.


Probably best to just walk away.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Probably best to just walk away.


I'll just leave the Trash Man to his trash.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I'll just leave the Trash Man to his trash.



Seething lol.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Let it go.
Enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Seems we are all getting along just fine without the political part of the forums!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Seems we are all getting along just fine without the political part of the forums!


*places bucket underneath to catch the excess sarcasm*
;P


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Transphobia never goes well~



Disliking mean transgenders doesn’t make you transphobic but I can see how you might get that impression.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

lol this thread has been looked at by two separate admin bodies
it's about to end as far as I can tell ;D


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Next time somebody asks me the most big dicked thing I ever did, I'll tell them I posted a shitty meme in a inflammatory thread right before it got shut down.

#braggingRights


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2020)

Straight to Hell, where it belongs.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Next time somebody asks me the most big dicked thing I ever did, I'll tell them I posted a shitty meme in a inflammatory thread right before it got shut down.
> 
> #braggingRights


Yo seriously
If I had a penny for every pixel in that sucker, I'd have barely enough for the quarter machine at the dollar store


----------



## Rayd (Oct 15, 2020)

never change, faf.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heh. Ironic how the thread about deleting the politics forum due to dumpster fires turned into a dumpster fire.


Aprilycan said:


> never change, faf.


Ah, yes. Wouldn't be FAF without the massive fights that break out on every thread.
Maybe this is the real reason why they shut it down for three months


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Ah, yes. Wouldn't be FAF without the massive fights that break out on every thread.
> Maybe this is the real reason why they shut it down for three months


The flame wars caught the servers on actual fire ;D


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

-Appears with fire extinguisher- STAHP! -Baps all the furs and hugs them after-


----------



## Rayd (Oct 15, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Heh. Ironic how the thread about deleting the politics forum due to dumpster fires turned into a dumpster fire.
> 
> Ah, yes. Wouldn't be FAF without the massive fights that break out on every thread.
> Maybe this is the real reason why they shut it down for three months


i just like how the faf community can simultaneously hate and adore each other at the same time. one day you could be talking shit to one another and the next you're liking all of their posts while they're talking shit to another person. it's lovely


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Appears with fire extinguisher- STAHP! -Baps all the furs and hugs them after-


Hey, be careful with that
ABC fire extinguishers remove the air from the area
Holograms like me don't need to breathe but still


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i just like how the faf community can simultaneously hate and adore each other at the same time. one day you could be talking shit to one another and the next you're liking all of their posts while they're talking shit to another person. it's lovely


It's disgustingly disjointed lmao


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i just like how the faf community can simultaneously hate and adore each other at the same time. one day you could be talking shit to one another and the next you're liking all of their posts while they're talking shit to another person. it's lovely


We're all frenemies.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

I hate you all equally! <3333333


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I hate you all equally! <3333333


*zaps a sensitive spot with a weak electrical discharge*
hehehehehe


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 15, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> It wasn't a containment board. It was something of an experiment that didn't go as well as we had hopped, but at the same time, ended up going exactly how we imagined it would. It ended up propagating a lot of misinformation and conspiracy theories, and I made the call to cut it because it was generating more problems than it was worth.


My concern remains the same as what I voiced in this thread (more than once)- while the specific _topic_ of news/politics is absolutely inviting trouble, one of the functions it served for me, at least, was as a place where people were expected to have grown-up conversations. Another forum I use has a “serious discussion” section for this. Shitposts, memes, and reaction images contribute nothing of value to a conversation topic and having a subforum where I can know I don’t have to deal with them while getting to hear from some of the brighter minds of FAF on topics of more substance than favorite furry species is something I know I will miss, even if the hotter takes that plagued N/P aren’t.

I don’t have answers for how something like that could be kept from becoming N/P 2.0, I just know I will miss the good posts even as I say good riddance to the bad ones.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Much like high school, gossiping about skanky harlots makes for unusual alliances.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I hate you all equally! <3333333


Aww, I hate you too, pal.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Much like high school, gossiping about skanky harlots makes for unusual alliances.


Happens in old folks homes and elderly/disabled apartment complexes, too.
Firsthand experience.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 15, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Now we can have the real important discussions instead of the toxic waste that is politics we can focus on... is cheese cake a cake or a flan?


Neither, it is simply delicious!


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey guys, what's the best flavor of cheesecake? I really like turtle, salted caramel, and chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 15, 2020)

I've got to go with plain but with a chocolate and biscuit base.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Hey guys, what's the best flavor of cheesecake? I really like turtle, salted caramel, and chocolate cheesecake.


Uhh... I just like plain cheesecake, to be honest.
Just like... with a graham cracker crust.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

I can see the topic is getting the sort of respect it deserves.

C_ue symphony of air horns. _

I suppose it is understandable why it was canned. Politics as per my perspective usually involves positions and views very close to the values of the person in question, I'd posit that's why it gets so heated.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I can see the topic is getting the sort of respect it deserves.
> 
> C_ue symphony of air horns. _
> 
> I suppose it is understandable why it was canned. Politics as per my perspective usually involves positions and views very close to the values of the person in question, I'd posit that's why it gets so heated.


Politics is balls
Sweaty, unkempt balls


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 15, 2020)

same old fears same old crimes
we haven't changed since ancient times


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Uhh... I just like plain cheesecake, to be honest.
> Just like... with a graham cracker crust.


That's fair! All cheesecake is delicious. Sometimes I like to just have a plain slice of cheesecake, too.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

I think this thread and my previous thread conclusively show the immaturity and lack of social skills of furries also


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

Cheesecake!!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> That's fair! All cheesecake is delicious. Sometimes I like to just have a plain slice of cheesecake, too.


scratch that
i just got a couple slices of reese's cheesecake
that is now my favorite


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> I think this thread and my previous thread conclusively show the immaturity and lack of social skills of furries also


Actually no. It just shows we are tired of it. I am especially.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Actually no. It just shows we are tired of it. I am especially.


You never even really got involved.
I stopped numerous times but sometimes the abyss stared back too deeply...


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You never even really got involved.
> I stopped numerous times but sometimes the abyss stared back too deeply...


I do read~


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Actually no. It just shows we are tired of it. I am especially.


This politics guy sounded like a real asshole.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I do read~


No. No reading allowed.
Especially on a forum where all information is relayed through text.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> This politics guy sounded like a real asshole.


Shush peasant! <3


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Look at me, making bad jokes to add levity.
I feel responsible.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Look at me, making bad jokes to add levity.
> I feel responsible.


*readies paddle, then puts it away*
Nah. Prolly like it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Shush peasant! <3


I can't, not with that dress you bummed off the flea market. Fashion crime.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I can't, not with that dress you bummed off the flea market. Fashion crime.


You are just jealous~


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> You are just jealous~


You spin a good yarn, but talk is cheap, as is the cloth.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I can't, not with that dress you bummed off the flea market. Fashion crime.



how rude.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> You spin a good yarn, but talk is cheap, as is the cloth.


Talk is cheap, so let's get to moving
*sprawls out Twister mat*


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2020)

Might be a good idea to let this die.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> how rude.


Ok, but you have the 'tude, is that as bad as being rood or lewd?
 I'll let the good people at home decide.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Might be a good idea to let this die.


Perhaps, I guess I just hope the topic would end on a slightly less hostile note.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Perhaps, I guess I just hope the topic would end on a slightly less hostile note.


*throws rope and knife into the middle of the room*
Not gonna need these any more.
Sleepy time.
Thanks for the fun first day back everyone.

ree


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 15, 2020)

I'd say I'm surprised that this topic hasn't been locked yet...

But I'd be forgetting where we are.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> I'd say I'm surprised that this topic hasn't been locked yet...
> 
> But I'd be forgetting where we are.


maybe we can keep it afloat if we keep talking about cheesecake.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *throws rope and knife into the middle of the room*
> Not gonna need these any more.
> Sleepy time.
> Thanks for the fun first day back everyone.
> ...


Yes, that's a positive note, I am glad to see familiar faces again after so long. Sorry in advance about the bad jokes everyone, maybe I am rusty, or worse, I was never funny to begin with!
Good seeing ya'll again tho!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> I think this thread and my previous thread conclusively show the immaturity and lack of social skills of furries also


You. You are a sad, pathetic man-child who lives in his mother's basement and seem committed to be the creepiest son of a bitch ever. I don't think you have the right to judge anybody.

Save your bullshit cos we don't want to hear it. If you don't like it here, go somewhere else.


ASTA said:


> It's like you conveniently skipped over the demonstrated fact that Ovi has a storied legacy of being one of the most antagonistic users on this forum in an effort to outwardly express solidarity with someone who unsurprisingly belongs to the same social grouping that you belong to. That or you're just blind, dumb, or you possess some prefabricated beef with me that you decided to illustrate with this particular comment.
> 
> Seriously, stop defending the shitty behavior of your friends. It's not a good look.
> 
> ...


And as for you. This may be an echo chamber, but at the very least, it has the moral fortitude not to theorise about whether someone is on the spectrum or not. I'd say that makes it fine in my book.

If you want to spout your garbage, go elsewhere. We don't want to hear it and we won't put up with it.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 15, 2020)

Oof, it says a lot that even just a post _about_ the political discussion board has started a forum fire ^^;

Now, how about a distraction? Anyone up for cheesecake? I like mine with fruit ^^


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oof, it says a lot that even just a post _about_ the political discussion board has started a forum fire ^^;
> 
> Now, how about a distraction? Anyone up for cheesecake? I like mine with fruit ^^


I like mine plain, thanks. Fruit sounds like a nice accompaniment, I won't lie.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 15, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oof, it says a lot that even just a post _about_ the political discussion board has started a forum fire ^^;
> 
> Now, how about a distraction? Anyone up for cheesecake? I like mine with fruit ^^



...that picture of a cheesecake almost crashed my browser three times and it _didn't even load!_ 
(to be fair, it was 3200 x 2416 pixels. It was far too powerful of a cheesecake.)


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 15, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oof, it says a lot that even just a post _about_ the political discussion board has started a forum fire ^^;
> 
> Now, how about a distraction? Anyone up for cheesecake? I like mine with fruit ^^


What about red wine?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 15, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> What about red wine?



Unfortunately I already threw my last glass of red wine when a Belmont walked through my front door ^^;


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 15, 2020)

But in all seriousness the political thread was 99% us vs then mentality that was never going to actually result in any meaningful discussion. I think I have ever had one discussion that actually went somewhere and it wasn't in there. There is too much work on the moderators to deal with the trolls and the people who spread flase information. Before the lost times (the months that faf was down) I saw a decent amount of trolls just looking for fire. News nowadays is almost entirely divisive and is worthless to discuss as my other post said. (https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...sh-more-people-would-try.1670241/post-6858158)


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

Eh? Not the worst fire. Easily snuffed out. Just some salty folks it seems. So about that cheesecake. I. Am. A. Sucker for New York Cheesecake. GIVE ME MOAR!!

Also I am very glad the political forum is dead. Keep it that way! Now! Kneel to your Queen and embrace Fløøfocracy!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Eh? Not the worst fire. Easily snuffed out. Just some salty folks it seems. So about that cheesecake. I. Am. A. Sucker for New York Cheesecake. GIVE ME MOAR!!


Best eaten with a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Best eaten with a nice cup of coffee.


For once.. I agree.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Eh? Not the worst fire. Easily snuffed out. Just some salty folks it seems.


We did it, guys. We found the cure to dumpster fire threads:
c h e e s e c a k e


----------



## Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> We did it, guys. We found the cure to dumpster fire threads:
> c h e e s e c a k e


Maybe this should be out new method for dealing with fires henceforth.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> For once.. I agree.


Egyptians built the Pyramids, Moses parted the Red Sea, and Skittles and I agreed on something. 

Wonders of the world being made before our very eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 15, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> *average FAF user noises*



You can take your moral grandstanding and plop it firmly into the lap of someone who actually assigns even a modicum of value to that sort of thing. I've already made it quite clear in the past that I don't take you types seriously at all.

Like those two goofballs on page 2 of this thread--and a substantial chunk of the other childlike members of this forum for that matter--you are impotent. There isn't much you can realistically _do _to me beyond waggling an admonishing finger at some mildly critical comment of mine that rubbed you the wrong way. A more effective mode of action would be to smash that block button (you'd be doing us both a favor) and hit the report button in an effort to get me nailed by an infraction or two at the very least and banned at best. 

Should be easy, actually. I've talked enough shit in here to at least warrant a temporary mute or something I'm sure.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 15, 2020)

ASTA said:


> You can take your moral grandstanding and plop it firmly into the lap of someone who actually assigns even a modicum of value to that sort of thing. I've already made it quite clear in the past that I don't take you types seriously at all.
> 
> Like those two goofballs on page 2 of this thread--and a substantial chunk of the other childlike members of this forum for that matter--you are impotent. There isn't much you can realistically _do _to me beyond waggling an admonishing finger at some mildly critical comment of mine that rubbed you the wrong way. A more effective mode of action would be to smash that block button (you'd be doing us both a favor) and hit the report button in an effort to get me nailed by an infraction or two at the very least and banned at best.
> 
> Should be easy, actually. I've talked enough shit in here to at least warrant a temporary mute or something I'm sure.


Why are you still arguing about this? If everyone is so dumb and you are the smartest and strongest, and oh so wise then what are you doing here with all these "childlike" "degenerates"?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 15, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Why are you still arguing about this? If everyone is so dumb and you are the smartest and strongest, and oh so wise then what are you doing here with all these "childlike" "degenerates"?



You could have just as easily _not _replied, honestly. 

Yet here we are! Imagine that.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 15, 2020)

ASTA said:


> You could have just as easily _not _replied, honestly.
> 
> Yet here we are! Imagine that.


And not learn anything from my oh so wise teacher? Tell me your ways.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 15, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> And not learn anything from my of so wise teacher? Tell me your ways.



I do a 50 minute full-body morning workout using a combination of dumbbells and calisthenics. Breakfast consists of a large pasta bowl filled with almond milk and six massive scoops of 1-1/2 inch steel nails. 

This gives me the strength that I need to do battle with legions of ass-blasted furries on a nigh-perpetual basis. Absolute true grit shit right there. 

Give it a whirl. In your particular case, you'll probably get a raise at your place of employment within two weeks, but I also reckon that you'll snag a secondary husband for a sweet 50 percent increase in your yearly household income.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2020)

Mmm, yes, conflict.


----------



## Red Racoon (Oct 15, 2020)

Wow - how are there 5 pages on this thread. Just HOW.

I mean I read what dragoneer put up like 3 pages ago maybe and - that was kinda all that needed to be read into.

There’s enough terrible crap happening in the world right now for the community ... this doesn’t really feel as if it merits the slightest concern. 

Also - yes to more cheesecake. Just not baked please, as personal preference...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> Not until further notice. Just removed.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

It _was_ an entertaining read, but it's better for all of us that it's gone.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2020)

I know, let's make a political debate on why foxes like chicken so much, which is what I'm totally craving right now.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 15, 2020)

While I am glad the Politics and News section is gone (which I may have contributed to, let’s be fair), I do think we should make time for more important questions.

Beardies lying on top of each other to assert dominance has been plaguing the Beardie community as of late, and no one cares to mention it! Is this the return of an archaic, primitive practice? Or are Beardies simply running out of decent basking spots to get their daily intake of sunshine?

We need answers, people!


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> While I am glad the Politics and News section is gone (which I may have contributed to, let’s be fair), I do think we should make time for more important questions.
> 
> Beardies lying on top of each other to assert dominance has been plaguing the Beardie community as of late, and no one cares to mention it! Is this the return of an archaic, primitive practice? Or are Beardies simply running out of decent basking spots to get their daily intake of sunshine?
> 
> We need answers, people!


Both.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2020)

This board can handle controversial topics, but only when everyone agrees on them!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I know, let's make a political debate on why foxes like chicken so much, which is what I'm totally craving right now.


It's only because fox culture brainwashes them into liking chicken, foxes raised in a chicken-free environment are totally vegan


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 15, 2020)

The political discussion area was akin to hell's rollercoaster of pain, so much so that my thread about political derailment was derailed with politics.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 15, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oof, it says a lot that even just a post _about_ the political discussion board has started a forum fire ^^;
> 
> Now, how about a distraction? Anyone up for cheesecake? I like mine with fruit ^^


gimmie


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 15, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> While I am glad the Politics and News section is gone (which I may have contributed to, let’s be fair), I do think we should make time for more important questions.
> 
> Beardies lying on top of each other to assert dominance has been plaguing the Beardie community as of late, and no one cares to mention it! Is this the return of an archaic, primitive practice? Or are Beardies simply running out of decent basking spots to get their daily intake of sunshine?
> 
> We need answers, people!



So if I sit on your tail is that considered appropriate behaviour?


----------



## luffy (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm locking this.  Please stop derailing threads.


----------

